# captive birds of prey



## twiggy1992 (May 5, 2010)

i have looked everywere for a full list of the birds of prey that you are allowed to keep in britain with or with out A10

if you can help it would be great :no1:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

you can keep any aslong as you have the correct paperwork same as nearly all animals and birds


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

i have barn owls and they need a10's give the IBR (independent bird register) an email asking what ones need a10's and which ones don't.


----------



## twiggy1992 (May 5, 2010)

well i already keep and have breed barn owls hariss hawks red tails and lots of others but i was realy asking about the more unusal once


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

adamntitch said:


> you can keep any aslong as you have the correct paperwork same as nearly all animals and birds


as above really, get the money, get the paperwork and you can keep what you like.

if your looking for something unusual, start with caracaras (i LOVE these), the smaller species of vulture and southern cassowary's. for something closer to home, red and black kites dont seem to be commonly kept, despite being stunning birds.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

miss_ferret said:


> southern cassowary's.


Cassowarys are not exactly birds of prey, plus they are DWA, so slightly more of a pain to get than a A10.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

corvid2e1 said:


> Cassowarys are not exactly birds of prey, plus they are DWA, so slightly more of a pain to get than a A10.


dont be pedantic :whistling2:


----------

